# 2,200-year-old Hellenistic theatre in Laodicea, southwestern Turkey, after recent excavation



## Paco Dennis (Aug 5, 2021)

Posted by
u/exalted_augusta







Ancient Civilization


----------



## CAKCy (Aug 5, 2021)

> ἄνδρα μοι ἔννεπε, μοῦσα, πολύτροπον, ὃς μάλα πολλὰ
> πλάγχθη, ἐπεὶ Τροίης ἱερὸν πτολίεθρον ἔπερσεν·
> πολλῶν δ᾽ ἀνθρώπων ἴδεν ἄστεα καὶ νόον ἔγνω,
> πολλὰ δ᾽ ὅ γ᾽ ἐν πόντῳ πάθεν ἄλγεα ὃν κατὰ θυμόν,
> ἀρνύμενος ἥν τε ψυχὴν καὶ νόστον ἑταίρων.



Homer's Odyssey - Ancient Greek in  Old Greek text.
Five first lines (vers in French)


----------

